# Squirrel hunting in Utah



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

I cant really find anything in black and white on this subject. And the procs dont seem to talk about any nongame animal besides coyotes or jackrabbits. What kind, if any, of squirrels can be hunted in Utah. I see lots of those big gray fox squirrels in the wasatch mtns, mainly at the base and into the canyons. You can always tell them since they chirp at you like they are yelling or something. 

Also i have seen lots of the little ground squirrels in the western deserts like around Delle Just off I-80 heading past the exits for Dugway. I usually do some jack hunting out there but there dosent seem to be much for jacks anymore. I think that area gets a lot of hunting and offroad pressure. I need to find a much better and closer place to Ogden for jacks and yotes :? .


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

right now the jacks are recovering from the bottom of their cycle. in a few years there will be a lot of them again.
this year was better than last year. by the time I return to Utah (about a year) I expect to be finding plenty of rabbits.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Well i hope you are right about that. Besides having to drive almost an hour for jacks is a pain especially when you only see maybe one or two at the most the whole day.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know anything about my first post about the squirrel hunting in Utah?


----------

